# Krankheiten der Koi



## olafkoi (5. März 2006)

Anzeichen von erkrankten oder mit Parasiten befallenen Koi : 

Koi scheuern sich am Teichboden 
Flossenklämmen 
Zucken der Brustflosse beim Schwimmen 
Koi schwimmt zügig durch den Teich 
klemmt eine Flosse beim Schwimmen 
Koi sondert sich ab 
schwimmen gegen Wassereinlauf 
springt aus dem Wasser 
schnappt an der Oberfläche nach Luft 
schrägstehen unter der Wasseroberfläche 
hohe Atemfrequenz 
trübe Augen 
die Haut hat einen trüben Belag. Gut am schwarzen Koi zu erkennen 
zerfranste Flossen und rote Flossenränder 
Koi fressen nicht 
abgemagert, Messerrücken 


Schuppensträube: Die Schuppensträube kann verschiedene Ursachen haben: Es kann sich um eine Darmerkrankung durch falsche Ernährung handeln, sie kann aber auch die Folgeerscheinung von Frühjahrsviremie, Tuberkulose oder Ichthyophonus sein. Sind blutunterlaufene Einzelschuppen festzustellen, so ist es möglich, daß eine infektiösen Bakterieninfektion der Haut vorliegt. Ähnlich wie bei der infektiösen Bauchwassersucht: abstehende Schuppen, so daß die Fische wie ausgetrocknete Fichtenzapfen aussehen. Ihr Körper ist geschwollen und die Augen treten hervor ( Glotzaugen). Die erkrankten Fische schwimmen träge umher und atmen schwer. Ein bis zwei Tage später sterben sie gewöhnlich, nachdem sie vergeblich versucht haben, aus der Rückenlage in normale Schwimmlage zurückzukehren. 


Erythrodermatitis: Eine Erkrankung, die bei schlechten Haltungsbedingungen auftreten kann, sich zwar eindämmen lässt, aber gewöhnlich bei der nächsten Schwächung der Fische wieder auftritt. Die Krankheit ist bakteriell bedingt und unterscheidet sich von der Kolumnaris-Krankheit durch glattrandige, tiefrote Geschwüre, die weiss umrandet sind. Die Erkrankung tritt besonders bei schuppenlosen Koiformen auf. Zu erkennen sind Geschwüre und Löcher auf dem Körper der Fische. Eine Verfütterung von Antibiotika und Sulfonamiden sind wirksam. 


Schwimmblasenentzündung: Sie wird hervorgerufen durch Sporozoen und tritt meistens bei Jungfischen im ersten Jahr auf. Die Koi liegen auf der Seite auf dem Boden des Teiches und hängen in derselben Stellung an der Oberfläche. Bei zeitiger Behandlung kann diese Erkrankung auskuriert werden, indem man die Fische in warmes, flaches und gut durchlüftetes Wasser überführt. 


Gasblasenkrankheit: Zu dieser Erkrankung kann es bei Zugabe von frischem unter Druck stehendem Leitungswasser oder durch zu starke Sonneneinstrahlung kommen. Es handelt sich um eine gasübersättigung des Wassers. Es bilden sich Gasblasen unter der Haut, in der Gewebsflüssigkeit und im Blut. Besonders Jungfische sind stark gefährdet. Es ist zu empfehlen die betroffenen Fische sofort in normales Wasser umzusetzen. Eine starke Belüftung und Wasserbewegung ist erforderlich, um den Gasüberschuß auszutreiben. 


Befall mit Fischegel: In Mitteleuropa kommt am häufigsten die Art Piscicola vor, ein bis zu 5 cm langer Egel mit scheibenförmigen Saugnäpfen an beiden Körperenden. Damit heftet er sich am Fischkörper fest und saugt Blut und Körpersäfte. Bei massenhaftem Befall werden die Fisch sehr geschwächt und dadurch auch anfällig gegen andere Krankheiten. Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz sind ratsam. 


Befall mit Argulus-Karpfenlaus: Argulus ist schildförmig abgeplattet und etwa 8 mm im Durchmesser. Mit schaukelnden Bewegungen nähern sie sich den Fischen, heften sich am Körper fest und saugen Blut und Körpersäfte. Dadurch schwächen sie ihre Opfer sehr und übertragen gleichzeitig Krankheiten. Außerdem besteht die Gefahr der nachträglichen Infektion der durch die Stiche entstandenen Wunden. Kurzzeitbäder mit Kaliumpermanganat, Lysol, Kochsalz oder Masuten können durchgeführt werden. 


Befall mit Lernea/Ankerwürmer: Die Fische scheuern sich und zeigen blutunterlaufene Flecken auf der Haut. Bei genauem Hinschauen erkennt man zahlreiche bis 0,8 cm lange helle Fäden, die aus der Haut heraushängen. Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz, Formalin, Kaliumpermanganat oder Masuten ist ratsam. 


Befall mit Kiemenwürmern: Die Fische halten die Kiemen für lange Zeit offen oder geschlossen. Beim abspreizen der Kiemendeckel findet man weisse Flecken auf den Kiemenplättchen. Bei starkem Befall fehlen ganze Kiementeile. Zu sehen ist eine hohe Atemfrequenz. Nachweisbar sind die Verursacher durch Kiemenabstriche, die unter dem Mikroskop betrachtet werden. Es sind 0,5 - 1 mm große Würmer. Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz, Formalin, Malachitgrün oder Masuten ist ratsam. 


Fisch- und Karpfenpocken: Hier handelt es sich um weiße wachsartige Wucherungen auf dem Körper und an den Flossen, eine Viruserkrankung die bei Koi oft im Frühjahr auftreten kann. Koi infizieren sich mit Karpfenpocken, wenn ihr Immunsystem geschwächt ist. Bisher weiss man noch wenig über die Krankheit. Karpfenpocken töten die Koi nicht, die Wucherungen sehen aber hässlich aus und setzen den Wert des Fisches herab. 


SVC/Frühjahrsvirämie: Eine Krankheit, die hauptsächlich im Frühjahr auftritt, wenn die Temperaturen ansteigen. Eine Viruserkrankung die zu folgenden Erscheinungen führt: Aufgetriebener Körper, dessen Inneres mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist. Blasse Kiemen, manchmal auch Blutungen am Körper, unter der Haut und sehr häufig am After. Leber und Milz sind vergrößert. Der Virus ist sehr ansteckend. Infizierte Koi übertragen ihn durch den Kot und durch direkten Kontakt über die Schleimhaut. Man sollte eine Stützbehandlung mit Antibiotika und Sulfonamiden gegen bakterielle Sekundärinfektion durchführen. 


Bandwürmer: Diese Schmarotzer sind bei Karpfen weit verbreitet und können mit dem Futter aus anderen Teichen eingeschleppt werden. Symptome: Abmagerung und schlechtes Wachstum, vor allem bei Jungfischen. Fütterung von Arzneipellets auf der Basis von Di-n-Butyl-Zinnoxyd sind ratsam. 


Ichthyophthirius: Eine der Häufigsten Krankheiten überhaupt. Sie beruht meistens auf einer allgemeinen Schwächung, befällt aber auch gesunde Koi. Die Krankheit ist epidemisch und deshalb leicht übertragbar. Die befallenden Fische sind am Körper und an den Flossen mit einen Unmenge kleinen, weisser Punkte besetzt. Im allgemein werden für die Heilung Malachitgrün, Acriflavin und Methylenblau eingesetzt. Am wirkungsvollsten ist FMC. 


Bakterielle Flossenfäule: Eine Bakterielle Erkrankung, die durch schlechte Haltungsbedingungen begünstigt wird. Ursache ist eine Infektion durch Aeromonaden, Flexibakter u.a. Es beginnt damit, daß die Flossen, vor allem die Schwanzflosse, entzündet und blutig unterlaufen ist. Sie fasern schließlich aus und faulem im Endstadium bis in den Körper hinein weg. Die Krankheit ist nur im Anfangsstadium heilbar. Bewährt haben sich Langzeitbäder mit Chloromycetin bzw. Chloramphenicol, Kochsalz, Malachitgrün, Phenoxethol und Terramycin. 


Kiemenfäule: Die Kiemenfäule wird durch Algenpilze hervorgerufen. Sie kann durch Haltungsbedingungen vermieden werden. Beim Zerfall der sogenannten Algenblüte tritt sie am häufigsten auf. Die Kiemenfäule ist äüßerlich schwer festzustellen und schreitet sehr schnell fort. Zu sehen ist, daß die Koi eine hohe Atemfrequenz haben. Zu finden sind graue, schmierige Kiemenblätter. Langzeitbad in Terramycin sowie Verfüttern von Sulfonamiden ist ratsam. Auch ein Bad in Kupfersulfat hilft. 


Verpilzungen: Verpilzungen beruhen auf Verletzungen der Schleimhaut und einer allgemeinen Schwächung infolge von Überbesatz, schmutziges Wasser, zu krasse Wasserwechsel, zu kühler Haltung. Zuerst werden die Verletzungen durch Fischschimmel (Saprolegnia) befallen, dann wächst der Pilz auch im gesunden Gewebe weiter. Es bilden sich wattebauschartige, weißgraue Beläge, die nach und nach den ganzen Körper befallen. Zur Heilung werden Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz oder Malachitgrün eingesetzt. Die befallenen Stellen betupft man täglich mit Kaliumpermanganat, Mercurochom oder Jodtinktur. 


Costia: Die Krankheit ist weit verbreitet und vor allem in hältern und Winterteichen auf. Costia ist ein Schwächeparasit und führt zur extremen Schwächung der Koi. Auf der Körperfläche der Koi ist ein zarter, schleierartiger Belag zu beobachten. Stärker angegriffene Stellen der Haut sind blutunterlaufen und daher gerötet. Die Koi zeigen oft schaukelnde Schwimmbewegungen aber auch Scheuern sowie geklemmte Flossen sind zu beobachten. Kurzzeitbäder mit Formalin sind ratsam. Auch Temperaturerhöhungen auf 30° führt zum Tod von Costia. 


Trichodina: Ein Parasit der unter einem Mikroskop wie ein Hakenkranz erscheint. Befallen werden Haut und Kiemen. Die Vermehrung erfolgt durch Querteilung. In Winterteichen, ganz allgemein bei dichtem Besatz, ist der Befall stärker. Dabei bekommt die Haut einen feinen, schleierartigen Belag, der sich bei zunehmendem Befall verstärkt. Die Fische sind unruhig, die Sterberate steigt schnell an. Bei starkem Kiemenbefall schnappen die Koi an der Oberfläche nach Luft. Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz, Formalin oder Methylenblau sind ratsam. 


Chilodonella: Die erkrankten Koi zeigen eine weißbläuliche Trübung der Haut. Vor allem in der Nackenregion bis zum Ansatz der Rückenflosse kann es zu einem pflasterartigen Befall der Haut mit Chilodonella kommen, der so stark sein kann, daß man den Eindruck hat, es handle sich um Pocken. Bei starken Befall kann sich die Haut auch in fetzen ablösen. Die Koi scheuern sich am Boden und schwimmen matt und träge herum. Zur Untersuchung eignen sich nur lebende Koi, tote Koi werden schnell von Chilodonella verlassen. Kurzbäder mit Formalin sind anzuwenden. Auch Malachitgrün-Behandlungen tötet den Parasit sicher ab. 


Gruß

Olaf


----------

